# سيارة فيات تعمل بالهيدروجين بديل البنزين FIAT 500 running on hydrogen



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

سيارة ماركة فيات 500 
تم تشغيلها على الهيدروجين بدلا من البنزين 

مشاهدة طبية للتجربة 


اسم الفديو 

FIAT 500 running on hydrogen





الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1LHNojGZuo&feature=channel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1LHNojGZuo&feature=channel

صور السيارة بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

FIAT 500 running on hydrogen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1LHNojGZuo&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

STAGE 1 HYDROGEN AS 100% FUEL FORD V-8 WATER


استخدام غاز الهيدروجين كوقود للسيارة 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMEFPgaNj9U&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMEFPgaNj9U&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Installation of H20 unit-fosil fuel,diesel,combustion engins

تركيب وحدة تحليل الماء الى وقود على السيارة 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR1KlhW-1KI&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR1KlhW-1KI&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Installation of H20 unit-fosil fuel,diesel,combustion engins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSaqdUQLS74&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSaqdUQLS74&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Fuel from Water H2O

وقود من الماء للسيارات الجزء الاول


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCvnhQR7slY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCvnhQR7slY&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Fuel from Water H2O Part2

وقود من الماء للسيارات الجزء الثانى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI5YbmCvp_I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI5YbmCvp_I&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Car Using Water As Fuel 1


استخدام الماء كوقود للسيارة الجزء الاول
للمخترع دانيال دنجل

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j7d-FJ7TQk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j7d-FJ7TQk&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Car Using Water As Fuel 2


حول سيارتك لتعمل بالماء بدل البنزين الجزء الثانى



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ONP-kOMXU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ONP-kOMXU&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Run your FORD ESCAPE (or any other car) on Water !!!!

حول سيارتك الفورد للعمل بالماء او كل السيارات الاخرى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4mz7MPSquU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4mz7MPSquU&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Secrets of Y: Water-Powered Car

اسرار السيارة اللتى تسير بالماء كوقود بديل للبنزين 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd81TUAhSRA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd81TUAhSRA&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

Man Runs Car on 50% Water

رجل جعل السيارة تستخدم 50% من الوقود من الماء 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfhacTEcZhE&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfhacTEcZhE&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

This Car runs on Water!

هذه السيارة تستخدم الماء كوقود فقط ماء 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgL8Gxz8Io0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgL8Gxz8Io0&feature=related


----------

